# Beretta Mod 84 Field Sripping Issue



## sonnenalpny (Jan 19, 2013)

My Beretta 84 has a take-down issue of jamming when the take-down lever is rotated, and the slide/barrel/recoil guide & spring are brought back but won't slide forward and off the frame as it used to. It did come apart if I jacked it back to the slide hold-back and let it fly forward but now that will not even release it.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Something is seriously broken or out-of-place.
Consult an experienced gunsmith.


----------

